# Orange Lake Units for Exchangers--Part II



## JLB (Jun 12, 2006)

Below is an intentional duplicate of a previous post, which has changed topic.  Those who wish to discuss other OL matters may continue to post on the original thread.  Let's try to restrict this one to keeping a record of where exchangers get placed.

So, if you would, please post that information here and the idle chatter on the other one.

Thanks for your cooperation.
- - - - - -  


An loyal owner announced today:


Quote:
Originally Posted by timetraveler
ALL RCI external exchangers will now be placed in the West Village. Policy should be in place very shortly.  


It should be pretty easy for us to keep track. Let's use this thread to make a record of where exchangers get placed, both external and internal exchanges.

When you post, let us know if you are an owner or non-owner and if you contacted OL to make a placement request in advance.

I'll post ours in December. A three bedroom in the Tennis Villas would be my last choice, but since we have never been placed there, it will be different. I can give the OL Pedo a workout, seeing how far it is, by walking, to River Island.


----------



## timetraveler (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Orange Lake Units for Exchangers--II*

That's a bit difficult at this precise moment.  As I stated in my OP...it's new policy *to be implemented shortly.*

Until it's put in place, your data will be skewed.

One of your requests was for internal exchangers.....ok I just returned.  I requested North Village........was given North Village.


----------



## JLB (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Orange Lake Units for Exchangers--II*

Thank you.

All data is skewed!   

Since OL makes unit assignment, not RCI, and since OL has told many of us that they do that at the time of check-in, then the policy can be implemented any time they want.  Even if they don't do unit assignment at the time of check-in, but work it up every week, they can still implement the policy any week they want.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Orange Lake Units for Exchangers--II*

I am an owner at OLCC in both the West Village and the East Village.  My last exchange was an external exchange into OLCC.  I requested the North Village.  I was assigned a Golf Villa.  I made the exchange in late April for May 21-28.

I like the idea of allowing owners to request specific sections of the resort and randomly assigning exchangers.  It seems fair to me to give owners some preferences like unit assignment requests.

I would also be in favor of increasing the fees in the resort so that owners can get better than a 10% discount for various services.  A 25% discount would be better and can be done in a revenue neutral way.

In my last owners update, I was told that there would be many more amenities added to River Island and a new swimming pool area in the east village along with a more direct route into Disney through the East Village.

My sales guy, whose name was Con by the way, told several lies.  So, I am not sure what was real vs. what was a lie.   Two verifiable lies he made were a) River Island has bbq grills and b) if you buy resale the resort will charge you triple maintenance fees.  

He said that studio units will no longer be exchangable into 2 and 3 br units.  
He also said that at the end of June, a new points program and vacation club would be announced.  He said that owners could trade in their weeks and only use a couple of days at a time.  He also said that only River Island owners could exchange into River Island.  

I doubt that OLCC will be able to keep all non-River Island owners out of River Island.  It seems silly to leave empty units there if there are inbound exchangers and the rest of the resort is full.


----------



## lawgs (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Orange Lake Units for Exchangers--II*

according to the sales manager we just recently spoke to.....the call was with respect to what we had been told when we toured in january versus the posting of exchangers here on TUG

timetraveler was right....

they have been having extensive meetings this last week with changes that he could not tell me about....

maybe timetraveler got more up to date info since there seemed to be an implication in another post that she was there at the meetings or had "privy" to what was discussed in those meetings

he also stated that with respect to River Island.....they have been putting exchangers and referrals into these units as part of the developers inentory and sales promoting....and that referrals will continue to be placed there as long as there are developer weeks thus "exclusvity" at RI is dependant on developer whim.....


any other information he could not relate at this time but he expected we would all be updated by the end of june ????? guess there is gonna be a mass mailing ....

he said the changes will "greatly enhance" ownership at OL

 but perhaps the changes   will work against Exchangers???  just my speculation


----------



## jas9503 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Orange Lake Units for Exchangers--II*

Just got back from OLCC on 6/9/06.

Anyway, was put into 5455.  It was older but in good shape.  I did like being near all the activities in the West Village.  After all the 'horror' stories of the West Village, I was expecting the worst.  We called a head of time and asked to be put anywhere except the WV - we did say the highrise would be ok if we had to be in the WV.

None of the pools were very busy, including Splash Lagoon and River Island.  Plenty of intertubes available for the lazy river - we ended up getting an intertube from someone who was leaving for the day.  Also, we used our own flotation device for our toddler.  This was fine as long as you don't take it on the lazy river.


----------



## timetraveler (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Orange Lake Units for Exchangers--II*

Yes, it's true.....major changes are coming to OL.  Very positive changes for it's owners.  

The days are gone when the exchange company granted apples for apples.  We all know that.   

I believe in the near future your going to see more resorts start to bring this back into balance.   I have watched and read people here on TUG gloat about using a "dog" trader to get into OL, and other high end resorts.  Or brag that they  used nothing but a studio to get a much larger unit.  

Surely we all know the resorts read these boards as well, don't we?   

Just like with many other bragging situations that have gone kaboom.......no one should be surprised, when the door slams shut.


----------



## timetraveler (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Orange Lake Units for Exchangers--II*



			
				JLB said:
			
		

> Thank you.
> 
> All data is skewed!
> 
> Since OL makes unit assignment, not RCI, and since OL has told many of us that they do that at the time of check-in, then the policy can be implemented any time they want.  Even if they don't do unit assignment at the time of check-in, but work it up every week, they can still implement the policy any week they want.



Well.....dang.  You might be on to something there.


----------



## timetraveler (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Orange Lake Units for Exchangers--II*



			
				jas9503 said:
			
		

> Just got back from OLCC on 6/9/06.
> 
> Anyway, was put into 5455.  It was older but in good shape.  I did like being near all the activities in the West Village.  After all the 'horror' stories of the West Village, I was expecting the worst.  We called a head of time and asked to be put anywhere except the WV - we did say the highrise would be ok if we had to be in the WV.



You were in the tennis villas.  They have been rennovated since their opening in 1998. One of our OL units is a tennis villa, and we enjoy staying in these units each year along with other areas of the resort.


----------



## timetraveler (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: Orange Lake Units for Exchangers--II*

Boca....what a hoot.  Salesman named Con.  

Things were very busy last week at the resort.  Major change can be a bit overwhelming.  But I believe what's coming is a major plus for owners and the resort.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: Orange Lake Units for Exchangers--II*

Vickie, the only reason a person can exchange into a two-bedroom in Orlando with a studio is that Orlando is overbuilt.  Perhaps that will change at some point, but for now Orlando just has more availability than any other place.  That makes our units more valuable because the Colorado Rocky Mountains and Hawaii are exchanges that are highly desired by those who buy their Orlando weeks to go elsewhere, so it is okay by me that developers keep building.  

We own two-bedroom units exclusively, except our one bed GC EOY on Kauai that is closing right now.  We only own one blue week that gets us into Orlando during off-season times because many Orlando units would sit vacant during those weeks, like September-Christmas, January-mid February, some of April, all of May, etc.  Actually, we gave that week to Kimeul, our Foster son,  because blue weeks are not worth much for exchanges, except he loves Orlando and will only use it in the fall/winter.   Anyway, RCI would rather satisfy exchangers and grant larger units for off-season times.  They want that $149 exchange fee.  

An oceanfront studio is actually worth more than a two-bedroom in Orlando, as far as RCI is concerned.  I think Orlando is much more fun, personally, but there are people who would disagree with me.  I know people who hate Orlando.  I don't understand it.   

I don't think that it will benefit OLCC at all to assign exchangers to lesser areas of the resort.  Exchangers could change the rating RCI gives to them.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: Orange Lake Units for Exchangers--II*

Sorry JLB, this thread is going to stray even worse than the last.....


----------



## BocaBum99 (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: Orange Lake Units for Exchangers--II*



			
				rickandcindy23 said:
			
		

> Sorry JLB, this thread is going to stray even worse than the last.....



Yeah, we probably need a version III and IV of this thread simultaneously.


----------



## timetraveler (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: Orange Lake Units for Exchangers--II*



			
				RickandCindy23 said:
			
		

> Anyway, RCI would rather satisfy exchangers and grant larger units for off-season times. They want that $149 exchange fee.



And that's my point.  Resorts are getting tired of the exchange companies doing exactly that.  Years ago, the exchange company would not grant a studio exchange for a larger unit.  That was not permissable.   The exchange company along the way changed the rules.

So...you are going to see OL and I predict, other Orlando higher end resorts make changes. 

First, the exchange company is not going to have that much of these resorts inventory anymore and second....you are going to see these resorts place the incoming smaller, lesser valued TS used in the  exchange,  in an apple for apple unit.


----------



## lawgs (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: Orange Lake Units for Exchangers--II*

timetraveler

will this change the 9000 point bonus weeks ( the lowest regional point value for the Studio ) that the RCI points people draw on from Orange Lake ? ( this would be analagous to the studio for a two bedroom lesser valued exchange you mention )

it would seem from your "informed" comment above that OLCC is tighthening the draw strings on RCI's inventory to Orange Lake???


----------



## timetraveler (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: Orange Lake Units for Exchangers--II*

lawgs

I'm sorry but I won't discuss OL policies in that kind of detail on an internet forum. 

All OL owner's will be informed in detail soon of the major changes.  As far as how much this will impact exchange company inventory, well, that will come out in due time.   And how OL handles these unequal exchanges as well.


----------



## philemer (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: Orange Lake Units for Exchangers--II*



			
				timetraveler said:
			
		

> First, the exchange company is not going to have that much of these resorts inventory anymore and second....you are going to see these resorts place the incoming smaller, lesser valued TS used in the  exchange,  in an apple for apple unit.



Do you really think RCI is going to tell OL which resort & unit I used to exchange into OL? It's really none of the resort's business IMO. OL is not going to be able to dictate to RCI what they will allow as an appropriate exchange week. Two cents.


----------



## JLB (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: Orange Lake Units for Exchangers--II*

As long as this thread has gone way off-topic, I might as well join in.  Hopefully, those who exchange in will still remember to come here and post their information, and then we can glean through this thread for it.

Since Phil mentioned OL wanting to know what he used to exchange in, that exactly was the hangup in our last tour there, when we succumbed to the many, multiple-daily calls to our _villa_.

Our snooty little sales wench had already just about gotten me POed when she told by BIL and the rest of my family that they couldn't go back to the buffet for more food.  They were not being gluttons; they just wanted a bite of fruit, and she said no.

When it got to point in the sit-down where she asked where we owned, I told her that didn't have any bearing on why we were touring. She would not move.  She would not budge.  Neither would I.  I old her it was none of OL's business what propety we own anywhere.  Period. I was being very polite, but getting close to pulling out the profanity arsenal.    

Besides we had not traded in through our account.

Hey, if they don't want to have to deal with me, then stop calling our unit after the ninth or tenth No!

A couple hissy-fits from her and a couple managers later, and I finally told her where we own, just because I felt my family didn't understand my stubborness and the whole thing had really soured our week.

Take it or leave it, the next time I deposited those weeks there had been a downward trading power adjustment.

Incidentally, Jenny will not tour there ever again, but she says her bother and I can if we want to go as a couple.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: Orange Lake Units for Exchangers--II*

I thought the exchange companies get weeks when owners deposit them?  I don't think OL has control over that.  Perhaps they are not going to dump a bunch of developer weeks into the mix?  That would make sense.  

Orlando owners want to exchange other places, which is what timeshare is all about.  How much control can OLCC have over their owners exchanging elsewhere?


----------



## BocaBum99 (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: Orange Lake Units for Exchangers--II*



			
				timetraveler said:
			
		

> First, the exchange company is not going to have that much of these resorts inventory anymore and second....you are going to see these resorts place the incoming smaller, lesser valued TS used in the  exchange,  in an apple for apple unit.



I think the first half of this statement is correct.  As megaresorts and resort groups create internal exchange systems, the inventory that gets deposited into RCI and II will diminish.

I disagree with the second half.  Certain resorts like the Manhattan Club seem to put enough pressure onto RCI to modify their trading power rules.  But, I think that is more of an abherration than anything else.

If artificial rules are implemented to prevent upgrades within RCI, then there will just be a greater oversupply of units at OLCC and owners trading power will tank accordingly.  That's a lose-lose scenario that nobody will be willing to accept.

The best thing that OLCC can do is make their resort in such high demand that people will forego other opportunities to exchange and/or own at the resort.  Enforcing like-kind exchange rules makes very little ecomomic sense for the resort or for RCI.  They may give us lip service for a while, but economic self interest will always win in the end.

As a result, trade ups will prevail as will exchangers ending up in River Island.


----------



## timetraveler (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: Orange Lake Units for Exchangers--II*



			
				rickandcindy23 said:
			
		

> I thought the exchange companies get weeks when owners deposit them?  I don't think OL has control over that.  Perhaps they are not going to dump a bunch of developer weeks into the mix?  That would make sense.
> 
> Orlando owners want to exchange other places, which is what timeshare is all about.  How much control can OLCC have over their owners exchanging elsewhere?



Cindy.....were you aware of the fact that OL owner's return to their home resort by the thousands each year?  Yes, we owner's do exchange out....but not very often.  And OL certainly caters to their owner's, so all I'm going to say is that alot of owners are going to be happy campers, whether it's trading back in or going elsewhere.


----------



## timetraveler (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: Orange Lake Units for Exchangers--II*

I agree Boca.  But you are going to see far fewer OL units deposited to RCI.  So that bolsters your high demand statement.


----------



## Steve (Jun 13, 2006)

*Interval International here we come???*



			
				timetraveler said:
			
		

> I agree Boca.  But you are going to see far fewer OL units deposited to RCI.  So that bolsters your high demand statement.



Perhaps Orange Lake is dumping RCI for II?  That would be a major plus for Orange Lake owners, in my opinion.

Steve


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 14, 2006)

*Re: Orange Lake Units for Exchangers--II*

Vickie, there must be tens of thousands of owners at OLCC.  It is a mega resort.  So of course thousands of owners go back to their own resort each year.    That is a great way to use your ownership, but when those owners tire of OLCC and want to go elsewhere, they expect availability and choices.  OLCC and Orlando are not the only vacation choices in the RCI guide.   

Boca, if internal trading systems become the trend, that would be fine by me.  I plan to get involved in some other system, am even considering your favorite, by year's end.  I see this change coming as well, but in the long term.  I will still never buy an Orlando fixed week, though, nor would I buy any other Orlando week.  I would buy HGVC before I would buy anything at a specific resort, simply for the flexibility of it.  I know that internal trading could be a bad thing for a company that has way too many Orlando weeks to dispose of.  Something has gotta give. 

Orange Lake would never switch to II.  I am sure that the contract with RCI is solid.  All of those owners have been using RCI and will continue, of course.  

I met a woman at a baby shower ten days ago that owns OLCC.  She owns a golf villa (and loves it and is thrilled at the renovations) and has had a request for TWO YEARS with RCI for any Hawaii island for any week she can get.  She finally got a week for September on Kauai, at Lawai Beach Resort.  She was told by her salesperson that she could get anything she wanted with her OLCC deposit.  She found out that it is very difficult.  She tried to get a ski week, right here in Colorado and never has gotten one.  I advised her to dump her OLCC and buy that very thing, a ski week in Colorado.  She is considering that move and will certainly have better luck.  We have exchanged into Hawaii two weeks per year for the last four.  I have always seen every week that others post on Sightings through RCI.  

OLCC may be the favorite of many, but it does not have the pull that our Colorado weeks do.  It is fact, not just a theory, that Orlando has too many timeshares.  Those owners want to go elsewhere, which creates demand for the other areas.  That is just logic.  The theory is as good as any 10th grader's geometry proof of an equilateral triangle  .  By process of substitution, you can say that if Orlando has the most owners by far, then they have to go somewhere for their exchanges, so therefore, demand is thereby made higher elsewhere, to meet their exchange needs.


----------



## gophish (Jun 14, 2006)

*Re: Orange Lake Units for Exchangers--II*

As I have said before, I have never been to OL but know quite a few people who own there and because of the things they have told me I would like to go there sometime. Having said this if they start to treat exchangers poorly I will not go, there are just too many resorts in Orlando to choose from to put up with that kind of crap. 
The last time I did an RCI search there was a ton of availability at OL and I would guess that if they try to force RCI to make it a like for like exchange and forgo the trading power rules that are in place now many of those units will stay not exchanged for and that will not have a very good effect on the OL owners trading power when they deposit their units. 
From everything I have heard OL is quite a nice place, but, guess what, it's in overbuilt Orlando and with the exception of a few weeks each year it's pretty easy to get an exchange to that area.
I know that a lot of owners use their own weeks at OL, but, it seems that a lot of others want to exchange at least some of theirs. I guess it just doesn't make any sense to me at all why any resort whose owners expect to be able to exchange their units would make rules that would make it uncomfortable for eschangers to come to their resort. And I also don't understand why anyone who experiences such treatment would ever go back, I know I wouldn't. If they don't want exchangers then they should just say so, but I doubt if that is really the case.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Jun 14, 2006)

*Re: Orange Lake Units for Exchangers--II*

I don't think that OLCC treats exchangers in an unusual way at all.  I think that is one of the arguments that HOLs use against LOLs just to counter what they believe is an overstatement of the positives of OLCC.  The reality is that OLCC is just another megaresort with all the pros and cons that you would expect from such a beast.

It is very large and you must have a car to get around effectively.  Lots of people don't like that aspect of the resort.  The service is average at the resort, but you will find many individuals who will provide a superb experience.  You get more personalized service at smaller resorts.  But, there is a lot more to do at OLCC than any small resort.

Love it or hate it, OLCC is unique in the timesharing industry and you should check it out for yourself to see if it suits you.

OLCC recently brought in an entire new management team from the industry.  They are obviously trying to make their mark on this resort.  I think they will achieve it.  I believe the change coming to OLCC are real.  It will be very interesting to watch its development into a more complete theme park of its own.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 14, 2006)

*Re: Orange Lake Units for Exchangers--II*

Boca, isolating exchangers into a particular area, the older area, is treating exchangers differently.  

gophish, you should try OLCC for yourself and not go by others' experiences.  Even though we traded into OLCC before and did not like our experience does not mean we would not try it again at some point.  

The availability that RCI has for OLCC is just a symptom of a bigger problem, which is that Orlando is too easy to trade into, so anyone can get there.  That is not a bad thing for those of us who love Orlando.  Orlando really is the number one vacation destination, about the only thing a salesperson can say about owning in Orlando that is true.  So if you buy to go there, that is probably the best use of an Orlando week.  If you buy to trade elsewhere, you better request early and often, cause it is going to be difficult.


----------



## gjw007 (Jun 14, 2006)

*Re: Orange Lake Units for Exchangers--II*

Can someone explain how putting exchangers in a specific area is isolating them especially when they are intermingled with owners?  

Are there other exchangers there? Yes.  
Are there resort owners there?  Yes.  
Is there nobody near them? No.  
Are they denied use of resort activities? No.  
Are they welcome to use all the resort facilities and activities?  Yes.
By all reasonable measures, they are not isolated.  So why say they are?  Whether you agree with exchangers being put in one section or not, they clearly are not isolated from the resort and the owners.  

Vistana does it as well.  At Vistana, RCI exchangers are put in the older sections (note:  Extra vacations don't fall in this category as they use excess weeks for this.  Extra vacations also don't apply the 1-in-4 rule either.  Using Extra vacations doesn't follow Vistana's normal rules so using them to say that Vistana will put you in a new section for exchangers is not correct) and II exchangers are put in the newer sections.  In both cases, they are intermiggled with resort owners in that section, just like at OLCC.   DVC charges an extra $95 for exchangers in addition to the II exchange fees for exchangers coming into DVC.  In addition, they are not allowed all the benefits of DVC such as the benefit of pool hopping that is allowed by DVC members.  I guess by the logic of being isolated that seems to be defined in this discussion, these exchangers must be as well.  

I found the comment about not being able to trade to Hawaii using an OLCC property interesting.  Needing 2 years is crazy.  I pull up Hawaii all the time - it is not difficult.  I was told that no resort in Orlando can pull up Aruba.  I have also pulled up Aruba although not nearly as much as I do Hawaii.  The thing that I find interesting is that when you buy a fixed week resort, they emphasis the color code, the size of the unit, and the time when you make the deposit for maximizing its trading power.  This is also in RCIs literature.  What you are not told is that certain weeks, even if it is a red unit, have less trading power than another similiar unit at the same resort but on a different week that may be more popular.  In effect, you have different strengths for different weeks within the rating but you are unaware of this.  For example, a 2-bedroom unit during week 50 will have less trading power than a 2-bedroom unit during week 51 in Orlando.  A blanket statement that the resort can't pull something may be more dependent on which week the owner owns than the resort.


----------



## elaine (Jun 14, 2006)

*real life trade "tests" of OLCC xmas week---decent, not great*

my parents own 2 BR week 51.  When it fails within xmas, trading power is decent, but not great.  We always have to plan at least 1 year in advance.  With xmas week, we could pull Kaui and some BI like paniola or a 1 BR Bay CLub, but never maui, HGVC honolulu, etc.  We woulnd up renting when we went to HAwaii.

And the only ski week for Colo. after searching for months was March in Steamboat--not any Feb weeks. And when wk 51 it outside of xmas----it is a total DUD!
But, with that said, we have gotten great trades.  We trade every 2 years to Hilton Head for prime summer weeks and always get a 3 BR for the OLCC 2 BR.  WE could also easily trade into other high supply areas-williamsburg, etc.

I, personally, would not buy O, myself.  But for those who want it and understand the  deal--it can be great.


----------



## timetraveler (Jun 14, 2006)

*Re: real life trade "tests" of OLCC xmas week---decent, not great*

And with the new program launch.....owner's will be able to trade to Hawaii period, Europe, etc.

Gary............thanks for your on target reply to Cindy's blanket statement of exchangers being isolated.

I wasn't wanting to burn up my finger pads that much!  :rofl:
As far as trades go I've never had problems getting exactly what we wanted.   But RCI is even now getting ready to raise exchange rates.  

Just hang on OL owner's...........things are about to pop.


----------



## Vodo (Jun 14, 2006)

*Re: Orange Lake Units for Exchangers--II*

I don't think the comment about exchangers being "isolated" was intended to infer that they are not allowed to intermingle with owners.  I suspect it meant merely that exchangers will now all be isolated to the oldest, least desirable (at least to many) units in the resort.

Cindy


----------



## Steve (Jun 14, 2006)

*I'm still betting on Interval International*



			
				rickandcindy23 said:
			
		

> Orange Lake would never switch to II.  I am sure that the contract with RCI is solid.  All of those owners have been using RCI and will continue, of course.



Cindy,  what makes you so certain that Orange Lake would never switch to II?  Many resorts have...including Orange Lake's arch rival, Vistana.

A switch to II would likely provide better trade power for Orange Lake owners as II gives better trade power to Orlando than RCI does.  (Just ask any Marriott Grande Vista owner...it trades very well in II.)  What's more, II is much pickier about "like for like" exchanges and is much less willing to let someone with a beachfront studio somewhere trade into a 2 or 3 bedroom in Orlando.  

These are exactly the types of changes that Vickie says are coming to Orange Lake...and a switch to II would accomplish them.  Just the fact that Vickie has chosen to ignore my suggestion about a switch to II...rather than refute it...seems to increase the likelihood that it may be accurate.  

Steve


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 14, 2006)

*Re: Orange Lake Units for Exchangers--II*

I do not see how a change to II would change anything.  We own two-bedroom units and pull three-bedrooms at all of the Marriott resorts in Orlando.  How is II going to be better?  

There are so many resorts in Orlando, which is the reason exchangers can pull larger units.  Exchange companies are all about demand.  A winter ski week studio is going to have more demand than any winter Orlando week (except X-mas and New Year's weeks, but even for those, demand is higher for skiing because there are less ski resorts than there are Orlando resorts).  I think the way that exchange companies can honestly deal with the "like for like" issue is to finally be honest with all of us and call fall and winter, low trading Orlando weeks what they really are: BLUE!  And Spring weeks after Easter should be white.  There are others that should be white, like mid-August.  To call all Orlando weeks red is ludicrous, just because the weather is good all year long.    The volume of units RCI rents and has for exchange most of the year is evidence that Orlando has an "off-season."  

Hawaii is red all year long and until exchange companies have a glut of supply, it should be red.  When there are hundreds of units sitting in inventory during winter, they should adjust trade power there as well. 

Isolate was probably not the best word choice, but I frankly cannot think of another to describe assigning exchangers into one area exclusively.  I am not attacking OLCC at all.    I think it is a problem with the entire area, overbuilding and telling buyers that the entire area is red all year long, even though they know that some red is more blue or white.  If there were limits to the number of timeshares available, that may change.  

I should also add, while I am editting, that the volume of OLCC owners that are RCI might be a hard sell for II, but now that the exchange fees for RCI are going up to $164 and II is still $135, perhaps that is not going to be such a hard choice after all.


----------



## ajsmithtx (Jun 14, 2006)

*Re: Orange Lake Units for Exchangers--II*



			
				gjw007 said:
			
		

> Are there other exchangers there? Yes.
> Are there resort owners there?  Yes.
> Is there nobody near them? No.
> Are they denied use of resort activities? No.
> Are they welcome to use all the resort facilities and activities?  Yes.



Gary, very simply, you nailed it. 

Personally if I had a bad experience at a resort, with all of the TS availability in the world I wouldn't go back.  We have had a couple of places that we didn't like, and we will not be going back to those resorts.  On the other hand there are some resorts that we really enjoyed.


----------



## gjw007 (Jun 14, 2006)

*Re: real life trade "tests" of OLCC xmas week---decent, not great*



			
				elaine said:
			
		

> With xmas week, we could pull Kaui and some BI like paniola or a 1 BR Bay CLub, but never maui, HGVC honolulu, etc.


Elaine; 

I don't much about the resorts that I pulled as I really hadn't planned to go to Hawaii.  I had just wanted to check to see if I could pull Hawaii.  I almost always get something which is different the implication that OLCC couldn't pull Hawaii even with a 2-year search.  I suspect that there might be difficulty pulling a specific resort or resorts but I think this is true in general and not specific to OLCC.  Like everything, it does requires some patience and planning.  But your comments re-enforce my point that you can get Hawaii using an OLCC exchange.  I'm also not convinced that my RCI Points account pulls any better - I've gotten the same resorts when I've done searches but it may be.  At 8 months, points are suppose to be points no matter where they come from but I have my suspicions.


----------



## elaine (Jun 14, 2006)

*re OLCC and hawaii---only when bulk spacebanked and a few others*

I was looking 1+ year out and could only pull the pahio's when bulked for a few weeks or so, and then an odd week here or there.  But I certainly did not think that the OLCC xmas week had "great" trade power for hawaii, by any means, and trust me---I used all the tricks in the book--and finally had to rent.
But, for some reason, it does very well for summer hilton head weeks. Kept us pretty content, based upon that.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 14, 2006)

*Re: Orange Lake Units for Exchangers--II*

Gary, I did not ask the OLCC golf villas owner if she had a summer week at OLCC, which I should have done.  If her week is in the off-season red, then certainly she would have a more difficult time.  That would make sense.  But she really DID place a search two years out, for any resort on Hawaii, any week she could get.  She is not flexible enough to take a week that they offered (several times) at the last minute.  

Fortunately, she got Lawai Beach Resort and is pleased with her trade.  She is, however, not pleased with the time it took for her to get a trade.  She probably really believed the sales guy when he said that all Orlando is red.  Brother...... 

Gary, I know you own at Vacation Village at Parkway.  We have stayed there twice and had beautiful, new units, both with trades, though one was with points.  We love that resort and feel that it is GC all the way.  Yet you think that VV is not as nice as OLCC.  Wouldn't that indicate to you that our OLCC exchange experience was quite different from yours as an owner?  What I am trying to say is that I am the same person that traded into both resorts, and my opinion is that VV is far and above better than OLCC.  I don't think I had the same experience that you have as an owner.  

How do you compare the two resorts as an owner at both?  Just curious because you have not been a defender of VV when the opportunities presented themselves and have even said that it doesn't even compare with OLCC.  Is it the resort experience that you are talking about?  VV does not have the amenities, but we don't use pools most of our vacations, we go to Disney.  I am actually allergic to the sun, so the pools at VV are shaded by the buildings, which I SO appreciate.  I love VV.


----------



## gjw007 (Jun 14, 2006)

*Re: Orange Lake Units for Exchangers--II*



			
				rickandcindy23 said:
			
		

> Gary, I know you own at Vacation Village at Parkway.  We have stayed there twice and had beautiful, new units, both with trades, though one was with points.  We love that resort and feel that it is GC all the way.  Yet you think that VV is not as nice as OLCC.  Wouldn't that indicate to you that our OLCC exchange experience was quite different from yours as an owner?  What I am trying to say is that I am the same person that traded into both resorts, and my opinion is that VV is far and above better than OLCC.  I don't think I had the same experience that you have as an owner.
> 
> How do you compare the two resorts as an owner at both?  Just curious because you have not been a defender of VV when the opportunities presented themselves and have even said that it doesn't even compare with OLCC.  Is it the resort experience that you are talking about?  VV does not have the amenities, but we don't use pools most of our vacations, we go to Disney.  I am actually allergic to the sun, so the pools at VV are shaded by the buildings, which I SO appreciate.  I love VV.


Cindy;

I've said it before that VV is good for some people but may not be for others (I also think this is true for OLCC and any other resort).  I even had the VV saleperson say that it was a poor exchange (it was an Orange Lake unit - I like trying other resorts in Orlando to form a comparison) for my stay.  I think VV is good if you use Suite A and don't use resort amenities.  I think a 2-bedroom VV is good if you have 2 couples where they can each have their own separate bedrooms and living room areas.  I don't think VV is good if you have a family because the living room is split between the two 1-bedroom, making it smaller and also separates the children.  Sure there are work-arounds like leaving the interior doors open but the lose of the living rooms space for a family is too much for me.  I also don't think Suite B is good unless you don't cook and don't spend much time at the resort.  It is better than a hotel room though.  If you use the unit to cook in, you will be disappointed.  I've said it before, same units, same configurations, but they may not be good for some but are perfect for others.  At OLCC, I never have to give these things a thought.

I probably wouldn't be so down on VV if it weren't for the management.  I own some other timeshares not listed and none of them have given me the grief that VV has.  As an example, in 2003 they sent me the maintenance statement in September.  I was surprised it was so early but it gave me plenty of time to make sure I had the funds as the due date was in January.  What I didn't know what that they froze my Points account in September until I paid the maintenance fee even though I was not late.  I learned this because the last week in September I tried to make a reservation and found that I was froze out.  RCI told me that VVP put the freeze on and VVP said that they wouldn't release it until the maintenance fees were paid.

Maintenance fees are comparable as VV's for the year including tax was $585 while OLCC was around $605.  OLCC has plenty of activities and parking space, VV has limited activities and parking was a pain.  You can easily have a guest park at OLCC but it is a pain to find parking for my own car at VVP, let alone a guest.  My stay at Vistana was also like that.  The building at Vistana had six units and there was parking for only six vehicles.  Room layouts are a matter of personal choice - some may like OLCC, some may like VVP.  It doesn't made one superior or inferior, just a choice.  OLCC let you have the feeling of being free and in the open, VVP left me with a feeling of being in a sardine can that was crammed and management was still trying to cram more units into the building.  I like the single-story, family-type dwellings to the hirise.  I may not have gotten that feeling if the parking hadn't been so limited as I have stayed in other hirise units without getting this feeling.  The units are actually larger for a 2-bedroom at VVP and the Suite A 1-bedroom unit is larger than the OLCC 1-bedroom unit but the OLCC 1-bedroom is larger than the VVP Suite B 1-bedroom.  I really don't like the VVP Suite B.  I would choose OLCC studios over it and let's me honest here, OLCC's studios are okay but nothing to write home about.  They do, however, have a fuller kitchen.  

I don't understand RCI's standards for GC.  It would appear that the only requirement for a GC is to be new, clean, and have a good location (I understand comment cards play a role).  Although I understand that a room may not be clean occasionally (I worked in a hotel for 10 years and would have things marked clean only to have guests check into dirty rooms), units should be clean.  Alhambra Villas was gold crown a few years ago until the hurricanes wrecked havic.  It also only had a pool.  A similiar resort with limited amentities is Celebration World, also a GC.  It also only has a pool and such related activies as VVP but I would choose it over VVP because the partial kitchen is more complete and like OLCC, the units are spread out rather than crammed together like VVP.  I enjoyed my stay there better than VVP.   I was in a Suite B unit at VVP and hated the entire week.  It was not what I was lead to believe and didn't match my experiences with other timeshares.  I had expected a Suite A unit but had a Suite B unit.  If I was in Suite A and didn't have the issues that I had with management, I probably would be more positive.  It is hard to overcome the initial hassles I had with them.

Many people will argue that it takes longer to go to WDW from OLCC than from VVP but it depends on where you are going and for OLCC, it does depend on the route that you take.  VVP will get you to DTD quicker while OLCC will get you to the AK quicker.  The other theme parks are within a couple minutes of each other so I can't really say there is an advance for one or the other as people's driving habits can make one or the other quicker.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 14, 2006)

*Re: Orange Lake Units for Exchangers--II*

Gary,

Wow, I am surprised that your studio at VV did not match what we had last October. We had an A + B unit, and the studio had a washer/dryer unit and full-sized refrigerator.  There was no dishwasher and only a hot plate, but there were lots of dishes, counter space and a microwave.  The full-sized refrigerator and extra washer and dryer were nice to have, since we were going to another unit after our stay there.  I did the laundry in record time.  It was better than the Marriott Grande Vista studio side.

Both stays were in the buildings close to the new parking garage.  I would guess your unit was different, by your comments on studio kitchen facilities.  

I just wanted you to note that our experience was different at OLCC than yours has been.  I also want to add that favoring owners is okay with me.  I just won't go to a resort knowing that I could get a high-rise unit on So. Magnolia Ct. again, at least not until they add those large whirlpool tubs.   

So count me as one that will avoid OLCC in the future.  Even though I find the attitudes of some owners offensive here on TUG, I still commend you all on your loyalty to your resort, based on your own experiences.   Mine was different, just as yours was with your own VV, Gary.


----------



## goodnighter (Jun 14, 2006)

*Re: Orange Lake Units for Exchangers--II*

I have been reading and reading the post here and I have an exchange to OLCC for December but I dont know if I want to go there. It is probably too late to change without a stiff penalty from RCI. I have been going to Orlando for a few years and have stayed in many places including Vistana, Cypress Pointe, Westgate etc.... Each time we visited I had always wanted to stay at OLCC but some of the post has really made mw rethink this. I should have read here before I exchanged into OLCC. I will probably still try it and see really how it is for myself and then report back here what my findings are.
Thank you for all of your posts they are very informative comments.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 14, 2006)

*Re: Orange Lake Units for Exchangers--II*

Goodnighter, don't cancel your exchange.  The resort is actually very nice.    The grounds are like a country club: the golf greens are amazing, the pools are nice and River Island sounds like a lot of fun.  All of those amenities are yours as an exchanger, including a movie theater and putt putt.  Most exchangers have a wonderful time and love the units they get.  I would bet 80% of exchangers have a great experience.  Do not second guess your vacation.  That would make me feel guilty, truly it would.


----------



## DianeV (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: Orange Lake Units for Exchangers--II*

We have stayed at Vistana twice through an RCI exchange..stayed in the Lakes and Cascades...NOT the older sections and I have not heard exchangers make statements that they were all put in the older sections


----------



## Vodo (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: Orange Lake Units for Exchangers--II*

Having stayed at both Vacation Village at Parkway and OLCC multiple times each, I can say without a doubt that the units at VVP are superior, with regard to both luxury and quality of maintenance.  Customer service is also greatly superior at VVP.  We've never been made to feel like second class citizens there.  Quite the contrary in fact - they've always gone out of their way to honor our requests.  Staff is amazingly warm and friendly.  That has not been the case at OLCC where each and every one of our 5 stays has provided at least one instance of unacceptably rude staff.

Parking has never been a problem for us at either resort, but we did appreciate the undercover parking at VVP, especially during the hotter months.  As for OLCC, I would suggest that you not park in the first space near a building walkway there.  My nephew parked his SUV in that space for the entire weekend he was there with us earlier this month.  He never moved his vehicle because we used our van all weekend.  He left with a large scratch and a healthy ping on his driver's side door.  Since the space adjacent to that door was coned off pretty much all weekend for housekeeping and maintenance people to park their carts, it was either them or extremely unkind pedestrian guests who did the damage.

But back to my comparison.  VVP vs. OLCC is pretty much apples to oranges in my mind.  One is a smaller, more intimate, immaculately maintained property with amenities one would expect at a resort that size.  The other is a huge, impersonal (to the point of rude) property with loads of amenities and activities.  You can fully utilize all of VVP's amenities without needing a car, although the placement of the fitness center and internet room could be more convenient.  OLCC definitely requires a car since it's about 2 miles from one end to the other and the complimentary shuttle service is pretty much a farce.  VVP does not have gated security, while OLCC does.  (It would be nice if OLCC would use a card reader rather than stacking everyone up while the guard visually inspects for parking passes.)

I loved the 2BR layout at VVP.  I wouldn't book the B side studio unit on its own, but as part of the 2BR configuration, it was great.  My 5-year-old daughter thought she was a big shot, having her "own unit."  She even invited her Daddy and I over for dessert one evening (written invitation and all ).  On the other hand, I will not book a 2BR unit at OLCC because I don't want to risk being assigned one of the old single-story villas with their tiny bathrooms (do they even have jacuzzis in those?) or worse yet, one of the old highrise units that Rick and Cindy had to suffer through.  I'm perfectly content with a 3BR at Orange Lake, but I do wish they were lockoffs so that two sets of adults would be afforded more privacy.  I would suspect that a Sleeps 12 configuration is often occupied by multiple sets of adults.

In the end, if you want an intimate resort with superior unit quality and if you care little about massive amenities options, then VVP is a great choice (though I must confess that Summer Bay is my favorite mid-sized resort).  If you like a mega-resort atmosphere with loads of amenities and activities, then OLCC might fit the bill.  It's all about personal preferences. 

Cindy


----------



## gjw007 (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: Orange Lake Units for Exchangers--II*

Diane;

I've heard the comment alot that exchangers are put into the older sections.  I was told this by owners.  I have also heard of exchangers put in the newer sections from RCI but they have been few.  The newer sections exchanges have been through II.   Some of this may be due to the fact that Vistana changed exchanged companies, keeping RCI for the owners who had it and liked RCI.  I tend to believe this is true as it was pointed out to me during the sales tour when I was there although you can never tell with what timeshare salespeople tell you.

Vodo;

Our experiences at VVP were different.  There was nothing superior, just different design.  It uses the same quality of fixtures, appliances, etc.  If you want to see an upgrade in this material, I suggest checking out DVC where you will find a difference in quality.  There was no overhead canopy when I was there.  I've never found people at OLCC rude.  I don't think the staff at VVP was rude either but I wouldn't say friendly either.  It's been over 3 years since I was there and all they were concerned about was building more units.  I left with the feeling that people didn't matter as much as profits did.  It really left a bad taste that I was just a sardine in a sardine can and didn't matter as much as I was just a source of income and that they were still trying to stuff more into the sardine can.  This was re-enforced by their financing charges of 17.9% with the heavy sales techniques, it is the only resort that I have came accross that sold units in an every-third-year arrangement (I'm familiar with the every-other-year arrangements), and the emphasis on building lots of new buildings.  My experience has been far more impersonal at VVP than OLCC.  But as I said, your experience didn't match mine.  

My suggestion is that if you find a resort that you like, stay there.  I found OLCC better meets my needs and requirements much better.  VVP is not superior, just different.  I would choose Celebration World over VVP for a resort with limited amenitities.  I'm not a fan of VVP, so I don't stay there.  As their sales people kept saying, points are points are points are points are points and you can use them anywhere.  I choose not to use them at VVP.  I've also noted that for some people, it may be the right choice but for others it may not be the best choice.   There are many considerations to consider but having or not having a jacuzzi isn't how I rate a resort as desirable or not desirable.  But I'll admit that I like to use them when they are available.

In some ways, this discussion resembles DVC discussions of the hotel units (Broadwalk, Beach Club, and Wilderness Lodge) versus the traditional timeshare units (Old Key West and Saratoga) where people will argue one is better than the other.  If one style meets your needs better than the other than for you it is better but it doesn't mean the other isn't nice as well.


----------



## DianeV (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: Orange Lake Units for Exchangers--II*

gjw: Well I dont know what to tell you. We did RCI exchanges 2 times and were able to be in the sections we requested. I read on the DIS boards all the time about exchangers and even sky auction travelers also being able to be in newer sections. I have to think if this were the case at  Vistana like seems to be the case at OL we would be seeing posts about Vistana instead of OL all the time dont you?

All I can say is I am like many others who have stated that they would hesitate or maybe not even accept an exchange at OL unless it was a 3 bedroom unit. Knowing what your chances (or not) are of getting a nicer unit certainly wouldnt make me want to stay there and definitely wouldnt encourage me to buy there thats for sure


----------



## Topeka Tom (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: Orange Lake Units for Exchangers--II*

A few observations:

First, that a studio at OL could be purchased for $500 (give or take, not an important figure).  IMHO, that would be a bargain, because you could then ignore the obnoxious "one in three" rule.   Be honest, it's not like OLCC never comes up in a search.  Weeks that can't pull much, can pull decent weeks, and units, at OLCC.

Second, anyone but a true believer would be made dizzy by all the spinning!   "OLCC is great if it does A, but if it does B, then better!  Only supeheros would do neither A nor B until they had tested the wind."

Sorry, but I'll be butting out for a while.  I'm going looking at eBay for a cheap OLCC studio, and, while I'm at it, maybe a decent SA week to trade for OLCC, once I'm free of the "one in three."


----------



## timetraveler (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: Orange Lake Units for Exchangers--II*

Well Tom.....you need to know that while purchasing that $500 studio at OL you said you found......you also need to know that....you will NOT be internal trading that studio for a larger villa.  That door as well as some others, are closing.

Now if a studio fits your needs....at OL and that's where you want to stay each time there.....buy all means.....purchase a studio.


----------



## gjw007 (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: Orange Lake Units for Exchangers--II*



			
				DianeV said:
			
		

> gjw: Well I dont know what to tell you. We did RCI exchanges 2 times and were able to be in the sections we requested. I read on the DIS boards all the time about exchangers and even sky auction travelers also being able to be in newer sections. I have to think if this were the case at  Vistana like seems to be the case at OL we would be seeing posts about Vistana instead of OL all the time dont you?
> 
> All I can say is I am like many others who have stated that they would hesitate or maybe not even accept an exchange at OL unless it was a 3 bedroom unit. Knowing what your chances (or not) are of getting a nicer unit certainly wouldnt make me want to stay there and definitely wouldnt encourage me to buy there thats for sure


First, the West Villiage units are nice.  They don't have the oversized jacuzzi tubs which is a requirement for some people.  Having an oversize jacuzzi doesn't make them nice but if the West Villiage had oversized bathtubs, it would eliminate most of the complaints.  The only reason you go for the 3-bedroom units is because you are assured of getting a unit that has the oversized jacuzzi.  Second, it has been reported here many times that OLCC had a policy of putting exchangers in the West Villiage but there were reports of getting put into the newer sections all the time.  It has only recently been announced that OLCC is about to implement this policy.  I've also seen reports on Dis where people were trying to make sure they could get into the "better" areas at Vistana just like they try to do for OLCC.  From what people tell me, it is hard (but not impossible) to get those sections.  I think Maria could provide more information as there seems to be conflicting information.  I know that Maria had been put into the Courts area and didn't like it.  She owns in the Fountains I area, I believe.  Third, different people value different things.  It doesn't mean that because somebody thinks that something is "better" means that it is "better" as it may not be somebody else's preference.  A person can like a resort but not another and a second person can like the second resort but not the first.  That doesn't mean that one resort is "better" than the other but some people will prefer one resort over another while another person it will reversed.  I draw a line though when a person says that one resort is superior as this is a subjective.  It may be superior for that person but inferior for another.

If I were to accept the arguements given by some about the Villas at Wilderness Lodge, I would never have stayed there but I have and I like the resort.  Should I avoid buying at DVC because there are people who don't like it?  Many people have been scared away from resorts by reports but have found that they love the resort once they got there.  OLCC (or any other resort) is not going to please everybody.  As in the DVC discussions, some people like the Beach Club or Boardwalk but don't like Old Key or Saratoga.  I think it is a good thing that there are different resorts with different layouts and that people find a resort that they like.  I happen to like the layout of OLCC, dislike VVP (the layout doesn't work for me but it may for others - there are several favorable reports for the units), but have been favorable for most resorts including DVC.

I think this discussion has about reached its conclusion and has gotten away from the thread topic.


----------



## spoody (Jul 1, 2006)

*Re: Orange Lake Units for Exchangers--II*

I just got back from OLCC.  I had 3 units, all of them were in the West Village. 6/23/06-6/30/06  RCI Exchange


----------



## lawgs (Jul 1, 2006)

*Re: Orange Lake Units for Exchangers--II*

spoody

did you go to the "resort presentation"?

were they extolling the new "Go Global" program ?

if so do you have any details you can share....

we have attempted to get information from Orange Lake both by phone and by email but they do not seem to answer emails promptly with the exception of the boiler plate reply when you send in your request for informtion stating 

*We received your inquiry, and one of our team members will e-mail or call you shortly. As a valued owner at Orange Lake, your satisfaction is very important to us. It's our pleasure to assist you with all of your vacation ownership needs. Have a great day!*


( and yes the program has been rolled out so their would be no trade secrets being released or policies being shared which were not suppost to be) 

BUT no one seems to be forthcoming......it is a "lil secret" .....THEY are keeping close to their lil ole vests


----------



## spoody (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Orange Lake Units for Exchangers--II*

I did not attend a presentation; however, my cousin did and I will ask her to give me the details and I will let you know later.


----------



## lizard (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Orange Lake Units for Exchangers--II*

We are now back for our experence from OL ,had a good time. Got there early 10am for check in was to be in west asked for RI no luck asked for north close to pool got 3511.Unit was clean did find used cooler behind couch.
a couple of days in master bath was invaded with black ants,call GS 10pm some showed up 1015 pm sprayed.A day later kitchen had smaller ants , call GS someone showed up sprayed unit.We were never called but one message on phone for tour whitch was nice.The people that said exchangers treated not as good as owners, we never saw any of that .All staff were great to all that I could tell.RI was nice I do hope that there will some day have smaller tubes for younger ones.Besides the ants , had a great time.

Paul


----------



## JLB (Jul 16, 2006)

*Re: Orange Lake Units for Exchangers--II*

Paul, Spoody:

Although this thread got off to a rocky start, I want to thank you for hanging in there and picking it up.  It can be a valuable source for factual information regarding the placement of exchangers, a topic of interest on this forum for a long time.

It looks like you lucked out Paul, but just these two posts point out the inconsistencies that have been reported.

Let's try to keep it going.  If it is still here, I know I will when we visit there Christmas week.


----------



## Bernie8245 (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Orange Lake Units for Exchangers--II*

We exchanged into OL 4th of July week and were placed in the West Village. Our unit was 2125 which was not the most desireable location. Our patio had a great view of Hwy 192. I had no complaints with the unit though although there were a few cobwebs hanging from the ceiling and we had a few minor problems and it took them several hours to respond. My grandkids would rather hangout at the pools then go to Disney. All in all we had a good time.
Bernie


----------



## JLB (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Orange Lake Units for Exchangers--II*

Good job Bernie.


----------



## JLB (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: Orange Lake Units for Exchangers--II*

To illustrate that where exchangers get placed and the fact that the consumer has the right to be informed about unit placement when they make an exchange, Jenny and the _girls_ in her family just checked into Fairfield Nashville for Aunt Jenny's Girls' Week Out.

Her mother, in her 70's and who has had both hips replaced this year, fell trying to navigate the curb at the resort's Welcome Center.  The paramedics had to be called and a report had to be made.

To add insult to injury (literally) when they checked in, they found out they were placed on the second floor despite both Jenny and me calling in advance, requesting a first floor unit.

This topic is about more than just resort sovereigntry, discrimination based on ownership, and resorts doing things the way they want to just because they can.

I know there will likely be a reply from an owner or two saying this is about Fairfield Nashville, not OL, and OL does everything they can to accomodate special needs, but if the consumer knew what they were getting when they made the choice to _buy_ it, this would not be a problem of the resort.  It would be a bad decision the consumer made.


----------



## timetraveler (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: Orange Lake Units for Exchangers--II*

well all I can say is that OL has ADA units, and all one has to do is call the resort ahead of time and inform them they are traveling with a disabled individual who needs an ADA unit.   One will definitely be supplied, unless all those units have already been requested.   Then the ressie dept will inform the caller that the ADA inventory has already been allocated.

So the exchanger will know in advance what to expect.


----------



## gjw007 (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: Orange Lake Units for Exchangers--II*

JLB:

Sorry to hear about the accident.  Rather than OLCC, I will use DVC as an example.  You can make requests at DVC but there is no guarantee that they will be honored (sounds familiar).  I believe that they make an attempt to honor them but they aren't always honored.  Hopefully Aunt Jenny is okay.

I'm curious if there was an elevator at the Fairfield units.  Some resorts have them, some don't and I'm not familiar with Fairfield Nashville.  Treetops in Tennesse is a resort that doesn't have an elevator.  I've seen ADA rooms on various floors with resorts that have ADA units, including OLCC in the East Village, not just on the first first floor.


----------



## akfoss (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: Orange Lake Units for Exchangers--II*

We just returned from a week at OLCC.  We were there on the Latitudes program which we purchased in Aug 2004.  We had to use the week within 2 years.  We were told in advance that we would be booked into the East Village, and that is where our unit was -- in building 864.

We have now stayed there 2 of the last 3 years.  We absolutely love OLCC.  We had two very minor problems, but called maintenance, went to River Island for a few hours and returned to find everything addressed.  

In reading this thread for awhile, what we were told on our sales meeting seems to confirm some of what is here.  We were told that OLCC is moving to a points model - what they call the "Go Global" marketing campaign.  Number of points for River Island will be substantially higher than other parts of the resort, but any owner can rent more points, or save for multiple years to qualify.  We were told that OLCC will be making all exchanges, not RCI.  Therefore, they will be placed in the least desirable locations, giving preference to owners.  We were also told that there is a plan to refurbish all west village units within 3 years, and that they have nearly 100 completed so far.

For what it is worth, 2 bedroom units were supposedly being sold for $27,995 while we were there.  Our guaranteed price from 2004 was $14,995, so there has been a significant increase now that River Island has opened.  

Finally, I personally loved the lazy river at OLCC.  It is huge, easily taking 20 minutes from start to finish if you just float the whole way.  We also visited Fairfield Bonnet Creek since we own FF points, and the lazy river there is only about 1/10 the size.  There is no comparison really.  

We just used an RCI exchange and guest certificate to send our friends to OLCC in 2007.  According to the sales person, once the current RCI inventory is used, OLCC will only be putting vacant weeks into RCI 3 months in advance, thus restricting external trades.  He said they would try to rent units directly instead.  

Overall, we really liked OLCC, but would not buy there since we would not use it often enough.  It sounds like you can buy resale and pay to convert to their Global points program and get many of the same benefits too.  

Allan:


----------



## JLB (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Orange Lake Units for Exchangers--II*

Thanks Allan.  I saw your comments on another thread and I'm glad you found this one, too.

I could add my 2 cents worth, but that would take this thread off-topic again.


----------



## JLB (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Orange Lake Units for Exchangers--II*

Some pertinent info from another forum:

http://www.timeshareforums.com/showthread.php?t=15378
- - - - - -
  #1          07-29-2006, 10:12 AM  
bigfrank  
Administrator

I told my cousin last year to book OLCC when they asked me what resort to go to in Orlando. Well they checked in yesterday and they love the place. They also have friends who booked it also. My cousin at first was getting the North Village by the lake. I told him to try to get into the Splash Lagoon but OLCC was not being to cooperative. They ended up with the west village. There friends are in the Tennis or Golf villas. 
- - - - - -

07-29-2006, 01:34 PM  
senorak  
Jr Member   

My brother and his family were in OLCC in June (on my recommendation). They were placed in the West Village (no whirlpool tub in unit).


----------



## timetraveler (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Orange Lake Units for Exchangers--II*



			
				JLB said:
			
		

> I told my cousin last year to book OLCC when they asked me what resort to go to in Orlando. Well they checked in yesterday and they love the place. They also have friends who booked it also. My cousin at first was getting the North Village by the lake. I told him to try to get into the Splash Lagoon but OLCC was not being to cooperative. They ended up with the west village. There friends are in the Tennis or Golf villas.



I'm alittle confused by Frank's description of the location.

There's no lake in the North Village.  It's built in the middle of a golf course.

The West Village is the location of the lake.

But then he say's they (his cousin)was originally going to stay in the North Village, but that he told them to try to get Splash Lagoon, which IS in the North Village.     Maybe he told them to try to get into R.I., but called it Splash Lagoon??

Glad Frank and they love the place.


----------



## ajsmithtx (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Orange Lake Units for Exchangers--II*



			
				akfoss said:
			
		

> Finally, I personally loved the lazy river at OLCC.  It is huge, easily taking 20 minutes from start to finish if you just float the whole way.  We also visited Fairfield Bonnet Creek since we own FF points, and the lazy river there is only about 1/10 the size.  There is no comparison really.



Allan

Yes the lazy river is nice, you can just take your time and float your way around it.


----------



## lawgs (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Orange Lake Units for Exchangers--II*

from a posting on tripadvisor for a stay jul 06/2006

*Just got back from a week at O.L. We were put in a 2 bedroom Villa in the West Village but quickly walked over and asked to be put in the New River Island area. At 1st they told us their was no way, that it was booked solid but when she plugged something in the computer, surprisingly a room became available. We think the place was actually half empty as this is where they take the timeshare tours. The pool/lazy river wasn't that crowded at all, not like some of the reviews made it out to be. 

We were put on the 7th floor directly above the lazy river.*


further in the review, they did mention they were owners ( not sure if they meant OLCC owners or just timeshare owners) who had traded into OLCC  via RCI 

there might still be hope for getting around the new policy ( nothing seems to be *absolute* ) if you know or have the "right connections" at OLCC ( there really is "magic" at that lil desk across from Main check in )


on a side note, from the same posting,  people floating on and in the lazy river were not the ONLY things that floated ......


----------



## JLB (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: Orange Lake Units for Exchangers--II*

Thanks Lawgs:

That's the kind of factual information I was hoping for.
- - - - - -
So as to not encourage taking this thread off topic again, comments concerning the Fairfield Nashville incident can be found here:

http://www.timeshareforums.com/showthread.php?t=15503


----------



## timetraveler (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: Orange Lake Units for Exchangers--II*



			
				lawgs said:
			
		

> there might still be hope for getting around the new policy ( nothing seems to be absolute ) if you know or have the "right connections" at OLCC ( there really is "magic" at that lil desk across from Main check in )



that lil desk across from the main check in is the lattidudes pkg program area.  It has counters, desks and computers.  When lattitudes guests check-in they are sent over to the lattitudes dept for further instructions regarding their package.

Owners have their own separate check-in area, so this seems to suggest that the reviewer was not an OL owner.  One exception could be that if they were OL owners, they had spoken with their personal rep, and had expressed a desire to upgrade one of their existing units but wanted to "stay" in RI before they committed.  And were then instructed to go over to the lattitudes service area for re-assignment.

Of course this is just a guess at best, since the reviewer did not make it clear in their OP.


----------



## lawgs (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: Orange Lake Units for Exchangers--II*

from a post by timetraveler

*so this seems to suggest that the reviewer was not an OL owner.* 

near the bottom of the review from which the quote in post #64   was obtained, they did state the following:

*As a matter of fact, my brother and his wife bought a vacation special [that they can use in the next 2 years and their timeshare offer is frozen until they come back in case they decide to buy. My husband and I (40+) are already owners and traded through RCI to go to Orange Lake..* 

1. it looks like the people travelling with them did buy into the LATITUDES package, thus the need to have gone to the "LATITUDES desk" at check in ...

*that lil desk across from the main check in is the lattidudes pkg program area. It has counters, desks and computers.When lattitudes guests check-in they are sent over to the lattitudes dept for further instructions regarding their package. *


seems unlikely,  unless of course the check in clerk could foresee into the future,  prospective purchasers of "Latitudes Packages"

2. the implication is that the poster is an OWNER, but from what is posted it is agreed there is some interpretation that can occur "owner where"


*One exception could be that if they were OL owners, they had spoken with their personal rep, and had expressed a desire to upgrade one of their existing units but wanted to "stay" in RI before they committed*

It would seem that this must be another "factual"  perk, since it is posted here, that owners can look forward to taking advantage of, just by contacting their personal representative. But, then again if the personal rep is in sales they just might not be in the "loop" and making up "stuff" as they go along, in an effort to "drum" up their sales outlook. Guess is, we just might need a clarification of *what a "personal rep" is*, before we can "take this one" to the bank.

on another post at trip advisor from a May stay

*We stayed at the new River Island complex. Our unit over looked the new River Island water park which was amazing.........*

near the end of the review they gave this insight:

*Our family will definetly stay here again - for anyone looking to stay here - when you check in and they assign you a room - go across the hall to the reservations desk and ask to be reassigned to the River Island Complex - they will do it with no hassle and your family will LOVE it!
*


Cannot understand for the life of me why such a "myth" could be posted on the internet for all to see, such that, anyone can take advantage of it, without it being labelled as being "a factual distortion".... of OLCC policy.

Perhaps we need a review on tripadvisor to refute these myths, which keep popping up,  in order to protect our interests.


one final observation:

*Owners have their own separate check-in area*

this must be something new ( wish questions could be asked ....sigh !!!)

in all the years we have been owners at OLCC, we have always lined up with all the other people who had arrived for check in, the most recent check ins were december 2005 and january 2006. We did not see any "special" signage for "Owners" perhaps we will have to be more observant next time so we can separate ourselves from the "common" folk. Of course, now we have access to river island we no longer have to go the front clubhouse to check in, aren't we "special" .......

the lil desk we refer to, remember it being down a step or two and overlooking open atrium space below with very comfortable chairs and that "magic computer" sitting there waiting to be accessed ( granted now we think about it, they have done some "makeover" of the upper level so it might not be there anymore) 

however, the point is,  we once used it when we were placed in a unit different from what we expected since we had specifically asked the check-in personnel whether or not the unit we were being placed in, had the jacuzzi option. We were assured it did. When we checked into the unit, we found that clerk had been mis informed and proceeded to go back and stand in line again to tell her about the mistake. She directed us to the "lil desk" across the way where the nice lady was able to search inventory and come up with an alternate placement which was satisfactory to all.


It just brought back a memory of personal experience when we saw this...


*Our family will definetly stay here again - for anyone looking to stay here - when you check in and they assign you a room - go across the hall to the reservations desk and ask to be reassigned to the River Island Complex - they will do it with no hassle and your family will LOVE it!*


----------



## timetraveler (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: Orange Lake Units for Exchangers--II*

lawgs....yes OL owners have there own seperate check in.

Guests check in to the right as you enter the building, owners check in to the left.   Read your quarterly publications.  This information was included.

They have remodeled the atrium.  The lattitudes area is directly across from the main check in desk.  Very nice kiosk/cubicle type area.   We were there in early June.  

I see you have not visited in several months.  Alot has changed.  We travel to the resort several times each year.  I'm amazed at how much things change from visit to visit.

As far as "the personal rep" statement.   Yes this is new along with Global Access.   You see all OL owners now are assigned to a member services specialist.  His/her job is to contact you on your visit, make sure your unit is ok, and ask if you have any comments and or suggestions to improve the resort.   And yes, ask if you are interested in upgrading or purchasing additional units.

If you want to know who your personal rep is just call the resort, ask for member services and tell them your name.  They will connect you or give you your rep's number directly.


----------



## gjw007 (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: Orange Lake Units for Exchangers--II*

lawgs;

I think they started the separate check-ins around late March.  When I was there in May, there was a separate line to the left as you check in.  There have been some complaints that the employees in the owners check-in area have left this area early (7 or 8 PM or so) and owners have had to check in at the checkin section on the right with other guests.  There was no problem checking in at the same section with guests other than the fact that employees left the owner's check-in area much to early.  I don't know if has been corrected or not but they shouldn't have been able to just close it down because they thought it wasn't busy enough.  Shame on them.


----------



## lawgs (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: Orange Lake Units for Exchangers--II*

*As far as "the personal rep" statement. Yes this is new along with Global Access. You see all OL owners now are assigned to a member services specialist. His/her job is to contact you on your visit, make sure your unit is ok, and ask if you have any comments and or suggestions to improve the resort. And yes, ask if you are interested in upgrading or purchasing additional units.

If you want to know who your personal rep is just call the resort, ask for member services and tell them your name. They will connect you or give you your rep's number directly.*

oh sigh.... when orange lake is called like suggested in the above post, first off it feels like you are in the inside of a pinball machine, since you getting bounced from person to person, and then no one really seems knows anything about this "personal rep stuff" for all OL owners

the final gist from the phone call is this

if you are a GLOBAL ACCESS Orange Lake  Owner when this additional aspect rolls out on September 01, 2006 you will probably be assigned an "owner support specialist" through Global Access Owner Support Services who will deal with you offsite as well as perhaps onsite.

There will be two "member services departments" existing at OLCC

Owner Support Services for Global Acces

Member Services ( for onsite ) for those NOT involved in Global Access eg the regular weeks owners

Anyone staying there might get the sales initiative phone call but that would be separate from any "owner support/member service"  contact.

alas, at the moment, contray to a "factual"  stated above in the bold, there is no personal rep assigned to my name by member services nor will there be according to Owner Support Services with whom contact was made this afternoon, unless we happen to become a Global Access client

finally, 

the guess about another post which brought this post into being:

* One exception could be that if they were OL owners, they had spoken with their personal rep, and had expressed a desire to upgrade one of their existing units but wanted to "stay" in RI before they committed*

"flies" out the window since "reps" do not exist at this moment on any "level" of the OLCC hierarchy

credibility where is thy compass......


----------



## lawgs (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: Orange Lake Units for Exchangers--II*

gary, 

thank you for your clarification about check in, that explains the situation [much better for me].


----------



## timetraveler (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: Orange Lake Units for Exchangers--II*

lawgs...when I was there just 6 weeks ago, MY PERSONAL REP called and introduced herself, came by our unit and did exactly what I described.  She gave me her contact information, and said in the future, if I need anything answered, to just call the direct line number she had just given me, as we were now assigned to her.  I spoke with her 2-3 times that week via phone.


----------



## suekap (Aug 19, 2006)

We just returned from OLCC as an owner referral and we were place in river island.:whoopie:


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 19, 2006)

*Good for you!*

Suekap, wow, that is great!


----------



## timetraveler (Aug 19, 2006)

suekap said:
			
		

> We just returned from OLCC as an owner referral and we were place in river island.:whoopie:



That's great Sue!  I remember telling you in early July, that you had a very good shot at being placed in one!  

Did you family have a good time?


----------



## suekap (Aug 19, 2006)

You were right about being put in the new area, thank you.

My family had a great time except, they preferred the older pools to the new river island ones.  My sons are older and like to ability to walk around to various places.  They were not able to because the resort was so big.  I think the tennis villas would have been the best location for my family.


----------



## JLB (Aug 19, 2006)

I appreciated those who have helped others know what to expect when they exchange into OLCC.

For those who would like to continue to help those contemplating an exchange to this resort, this thread is being moved here:

http://www.timeshareforums.com/forums/showthread.php?p=64770#post64770


Thanks again to everyone.


----------



## gjw007 (Aug 19, 2006)

Deleted - this is duplicated when I thought I was editing it.


----------



## gjw007 (Aug 19, 2006)

Deleted - this was duplicated when I thought I was editing it.


----------



## gjw007 (Aug 19, 2006)

suekap said:
			
		

> You were right about being put in the new area, thank you.
> 
> My family had a great time except, they preferred the older pools to the new river island ones.  My sons are older and like to ability to walk around to various places.  They were not able to because the resort was so big.  I think the tennis villas would have been the best location for my family.


Sue;

Good to hear that you had a great time.  I own at River Island but I really like the Olympic-size pool.  When I was there in May, I spent time at River Island but I also spent time in the Olympic-sized pool in the West Village.  I think OLCC needs to build one in the River Island complex.  It would provide a nice balance .  

There are 23 shuttles that are suppose to be by every 20 minutes that can take people to various places in the resort.  I haven't used them so I don't know how reliable they are but I have seen them around the resort - it is just easier for me to get into my car .


----------



## suekap (Aug 19, 2006)

We also used our car, it was easier.  My boys used the shuttle one day to go to splash lagoon and said there wasn't a long wait.  If we ever stay there again, I think I would like to get into the tennis villas, very convenient. The river island rooms were gorgeous and the kitchen area was big.  Alot of room for all of use to move around in.


----------



## tsl (Aug 20, 2006)

*My experience......*



			
				timetraveler said:
			
		

> well all I can say is that OL has ADA units, and all one has to do is call the resort ahead of time and inform them they are traveling with a disabled individual who needs an ADA unit.   One will definitely be supplied, unless all those units have already been requested.   Then the ressie dept will inform the caller that the ADA inventory has already been allocated.
> 
> So the exchanger will know in advance what to expect.



At the time we had exchanged into OL, I was undergoing physical therapy for a neck injury which ultimately resulted in 2 cervical surgeries (another story).  My only request to OL was a whirlpool tub so I could soak. I told them about the PT.  I called several times over a two week period prior to check in as well as made my request at check in.  We were in the old West units which I understand are the only units that don't have the whirlpool tubs.  The helpful staff told me to walk 2 blocks to the pool in our area to use the public hot tub which was broken most of the week. (Did I mention it was December and cold??)   To add insult to injury, the previous people smoked in the room and there were people in our party with pretty severe allergies to smoke.  Again, the response from OL was that it was a "true" timeshare and they would not restrict what owners do in the units.  The customer service was the absolute worst we have experienced in 10 years of timesharing.  I called RCI and was told there was nothing it could do b/c this was all within the control of OL.   

As for like weeks being traded, I used one of my best CA traders for this trade.  I had a ton of choices on this trade and I picked OL.  The problem is OL has one exchange code when it should have many due to the differences in the rooms and room amenities.  For example, if you go to a Marriott (as well as many other resorts), all the units are the same quality with the same amenities.  The view and location in the resort may vary, but the inside of the unit does not (assuming there is not an ongoing refurbishment).  This is not the case with OL.  It is many different resorts sharing common amenities.  The quality of the room and the amenities in the rooms vary greatly.  As an exchanger, I would feel more comfortable if I knew what part of OL I was trading into.  When I traded, I got downgraded from what I gave up which was a major disappointment and none of my requests---including medical--were met.   In fairness to OL, there were many wonderful units that I was hoping to have been assigned.  If I knew I were exchanging into one of those units, I would gladly exchange one of my best weeks for OL.  The problem is you just don't know.  I won't take that risk again.  As TUG members, we all post reviews so we know what to expect when we trade.  OL and a few others put the gamble back into the game.  With limited vacation time and the expense of travel, I do not like to gamble.

JMHO


----------



## timetraveler (Aug 20, 2006)

tsl...your right about limited time for vacations, and life is stressful enough without spending a week in a nightmare vacation!

I don't know what time of year you traveled to OL, possibly all the units with jacuzzi's had already been requested by owners.  And as far as the smoking....OH I HATED THAT TOO!  I'm so happy as of Jan, 2006 our resort became smoke free.  

Now I guess you will always find a few that totally disregard rules, feeling they don't have to comply with rules, but OL clearly states that if upon cleaning...if they detect smoke, the guests credit card on file WILL be charged a fee to clean the unit of smoke.   And it's a pretty hefty fee.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 20, 2006)

Vickie, that is a pretty iffy thing, charging a card for a smoke smell when the units may have just been closed up and smell from previous years of smoking.  The vents could have smoke in them, too.  The resort just changed the rule recently, and smoke sticks to everything.  I should know, my parents smoked and you cannot even open one of their dictionaries without having the smell hit you like a ton of bricks.  

When we were on Kauai at The Shearwater last month, the neighbors smoked on the lanai every morning, noon and night.  There were four of them.  Well, our unit was oceanview,oceanfront, so the wind was blowing it right into all of the neighboring units.  We woke to the smell of smoke in the morning.     I would hate to think that PAHIO would bill us for a cleaning fee when they walked into clean, because our neighbors' check-in day was two days later.  The smell was in our unit every day.  

It would be risky to accuse people of smoking in the unit, when they can smoke outside, anywhere.  The breezes just carry it inside.  

I am glad timeshare resorts are starting to understand the problems that smoking is causing everyone.  Good for OLCC!


----------



## timetraveler (Aug 20, 2006)

While lingering stale smoke could be a factor Cindy, the units that have been gutted since January would certainly not have any of that, as they are new from the concrete floor up.  

The outdoor lanai's should play no role in letting smoke from the outside saturate the inside of the unit.  Unless the individual stood at the door deliberately blowing every puff into the living room.  And I don't see that as logical.

I detest the smell of smoke, and would be able to tell in a nan o second, if the family exiting that morning had been puffing away in the unit the entire week.  hmmmmm....we need a "barf" icon added to the smiles list!    

To a non smoker the odor is so overwhelming to the senses, that it gives them (us) close to bloodhound sensitivity!


----------



## gjw007 (Aug 20, 2006)

If I understand tsl's situation, he arrived during a very busy week, around Xmas, making it difficult to exchange rooms and just before OLCC implemented the no-smoking policy.  I have read some complaints about people after the policy has been implemnted of being charged $250 to clean the room because smoke smell has been detected, so the resort is taking some steps.  I don't smoke but I have been in some units (not at OLCC) where the smoke smell has been really bad and I can appreciate going to a standard of no smoking units.  In some of these units, nothing short of replacing everything (bed, curtains, carpeting, etc) will be enough to eliminate the smell.

OLCC should have been able to put tsl into a unit with a whirlpool tub though especially since the resort was informed about the medical reasons for it several times before arriving but I can also understand that it is one of the busiest weeks in the year making it more difficult to meet that request.  Even in the West Village there are some golf villas (the unit that I have stayed at in Cypress Circle had a regular-size tub with whirlpool jets) have them and all of the 2- and 3-bedrooms units have them (I believe) in the Tennis Villas (oversized tubs).  It would be an interesting statistic to see how many of OLCC owner's normally show up for that week as a very high percentage would make getting units with the whirlpool tubs even more difficult.

In a somewhat unrelated topic, until this year there were more units in the West Village than the other villages combined making (and this year with the opening of the River Island units there is only slighly more in the other areas combined than there is in West Village but not by much) it more likely to be exchanged into the West Village than any other area of OLCC.  Even before OLCC implemented its current policy, it was more likely to get units in the West Village than any other section.  The odds were always high of getting units in the West Village just giving the number of units as a percentage of the total units at the resort.


----------



## tsl (Aug 20, 2006)

gjw007 said:
			
		

> If I understand tsl's situation, he arrived during a very busy week, around Xmas, making it difficult to exchange rooms and just before OLCC implemented the no-smoking policy.  I have read some complaints about people after the policy has been implemnted of being charged $250 to clean the room because smoke smell has been detected, so the resort is taking some steps.  I don't smoke but I have been in some units (not at OLCC) where the smoke smell has been really bad and I can appreciate going to a standard of no smoking units.  In some of these units, nothing short of replacing everything (bed, curtains, carpeting, etc) will be enough to eliminate the smell.
> 
> OLCC should have been able to put tsl into a unit with a whirlpool tub though especially since the resort was informed about the medical reasons for it several times before arriving but I can also understand that it is one of the busiest weeks in the year making it more difficult to meet that request.  Even in the West Village there are some golf villas (the unit that I have stayed at in Cypress Circle had a regular-size tub with whirlpool jets) have them and all of the 2- and 3-bedrooms units have them (I believe) in the Tennis Villas (oversized tubs).  It would be an interesting statistic to see how many of OLCC owner's normally show up for that week as a very high percentage would make getting units with the whirlpool tubs even more difficult.
> 
> In a somewhat unrelated topic, until this year there were more units in the West Village than the other villages combined making (and this year with the opening of the River Island units there is only slighly more in the other areas combined than there is in West Village but not by much) it more likely to be exchanged into the West Village than any other area of OLCC.  Even before OLCC implemented its current policy, it was more likely to get units in the West Village than any other section.  The odds were always high of getting units in the West Village just giving the number of units as a percentage of the total units at the resort.



Agreed and it was week 52 BUT I traded a GREAT resort 4th of July week.  I gave up Hilton, Marriott and Vistana for OL.  So I gave a big deposit.  The most disturbing thing is that the West Village just isn't as nice--units and pools in the immediate area--as the rest of the complex.  In fact, the West units standing alone probably don't rank Gold Crown.  As such, why would anyone want to risk trading a good property for Orange Lake to be put in the old section which is not as nice as Marriott, Hilton, Cypress Pointe and most other consistent resorts in Orlando??  If all exchangers get the West units, I appreciate the upfront information.  But if the goal is to do "like for like" exchanges but place the exchangers in the worst part of the resort, it seems to me that nobody will be trading anything into OL except their weakest traders.  What will that do for the external trade power of OL??  Also, the West units were a drive to the newer resort pools.  That's a hassle.  The shuttle every 20 minutes wasn't the solution either.  If it were every 10 minutes like Atlantis, that is workable.

This resort may be great for owners who own in a desirable section but it is not desirable as a trade b/c you are gambling with what you will receive.  If OL is doing internal points for owners, it seems that the resort recognizes that parts are not desirable.  They should do the same for exchanges.  The West units should be a weak trade while the better truly Gold Crown units should be a tougher trade.  This can't be hard.  Look at Westin.  Everytime they build a new phase, it is a new resort code even when the entire property is similar quality.  If I were an owner at OL and I paid to be in the newer section with more amenities, I would want more trade power than the owner who bought in the lower price less desirable West section.  Is the new OL policy to place the less desirable inventory owners in the newer sections and the exchangers in the West?  If so, doesn't that dilute the trade power for all?  To call all inventory the same at this resort is just not right.  For that reason, I won't trade back to this resort again unless I can ensure placement in the better units.

JMHO


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 20, 2006)

*OLCC now has a special policy for exchangers:*

Exchangers will always be in the older units.  

Yes, we learned our lesson about Orange Lake and will probably have our son use the resort every three years.  He has not stayed there yet, but he and his friends are going October 20th and are getting a three bedroom.  I guess they are nicer and are more of a guarantee of quality, so I feel good about that.  The guys (a bunch of firemen and policemen) really are not going to spend much time at Disney and feel that River Island will be something they can do when Universal gets boring.  They were going to go over Labor Day week and one of the guys "had" to get married.  He was scheduled to get married next summer but the wedding was moved up.  

I warned Josh that the units are not as nice as some of the others, but he thinks the place looks fantastic and he has no use for a jetted tub, anyway.

Our unit was #2624.  Which unit number were you in?  Did it have turquoise tiles?  I guess the newer ones have off-white tiles.  Were there hair dryers in the units?  Ours lacked that amenity and I had packed light, so I had to "borrow" one from the front desk.  

Here is a link to my description of our experience at OLCC.  It is an old thread and my first post is on page 2.  I had no idea my opinion was going to rile others, so ignore the posts that are not friendly.   

http://www.tug1.net/tugbbs1/Forum11/HTML/005445-2.html


----------



## tsl (Aug 20, 2006)

No worries.  If and when I pull OL with my South African unit and the total cost is about $400 for the whole exchange, the West isn't bad.   More than $400 for the West is NOT a good deal. :annoyed: 

Sorry but I bet everyone can tell that I am not pleased to have traded my tiger deposit for the West unit next to the loud highway, smell of smoke and no soaking tub.....  When we checked in, hubby said "what did you trade for this??"

The trade b/f OL for my deposit the previous year was a holiday week in a 2 BD ocean front unit at Morritt's Grand..............................:whoopie:


----------



## gjw007 (Aug 20, 2006)

tsl

With week 52 being so busy, where was OLCC suppose to move you to if the resort was full?  I disagree that the West Village units aren't nice.  I like the West Village units that I have stayed in.  OLCC has been a Gold Crown resort since 1992 when the program was started.  This was before the Tennis Villas (hirise) in the West Village were built (1996/1997), before the North Village (1999/2000), before the East Village (2002), and before River Island (2006).  It wasn't the newer areas that made OLCC a Gold Crown.  But I also understand that when you look at OLCC's webpage and see pictures of the units, that is what you expect and the golf villas do have a different layout.  One thing that would make the West Village golf villas better is if there were an oversized whirlpool tub in the bathroom as many people like to use them on vacation and seems to be a common comment.  The units layouts are different, not worse.  I've never had a problem staying in the golf villas and I have no problem staying in them in the future.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 20, 2006)

When there are so many choices in Orlando, getting a unit that is not really GC quality is very disappointing.  Of course, RCI is not really to blame because they do not have separate codes for OLCC units.  I also think there should be separate codes, many resorts have those.  With Vistana, you could have requested a Lakes or Cascades unit.  I had no idea that I could even do that and was disappointed in our unit in Fountains.  

The Hiltons are great!  I love Cypress Pointe as well.  There are so many others that you can count on for quality.  You are right, it is a gamble at OLCC.  Some people get the River Island units now.  One exchanger or renter, I cannot remember how she got the week, actually was assigned to the newest and best.  But the older section of OLCC is very large, so if lots of owners are there, they will get the better units in the West Village.  

Was your unit in a high rise?


----------



## timetraveler (Aug 20, 2006)

When Gold Crown was instituted, the ONLY thing OL had was golf villas.  Like Gary, I own in the west village, so does my brother, as well as other villages.  We stay in the west village every year.  Along with other areas of the resort.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 20, 2006)

I guess I missed that you were in a golf villa.  Those are being refurbished right now, is my understanding.  A refurbished one would be just fine, unless there is no large whirlpool in the new units.  If I could get a newly refurbished unit as one of my 7,500 point trades, I would not care if the tub is a large whirlpool.  Or maybe I would not even risk it, because I could go elsewhere for 7,500 points.  :whoopie: :whoopie:


----------



## timetraveler (Aug 20, 2006)

rickandcindy23 said:
			
		

> One exchanger or renter, I cannot remember how she got the week, actually was assigned to the newest and best.



I believe that was Suekap.  She was there on an "owner referral".  Owner referrals are place in RI.  And even though she was in the newest OL has to offer, once there she said her family would have preferred the West village.  Her boys liked the older pools better and the BB court.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 20, 2006)

Gold Crown has been redefined in the last ten or so years.  We had this discussion at an owners' meeting at Val Chatelle a few years ago.  Many owners were very upset that our resort was no longer considered Gold Crown.  Our resort has a giant hot tub on every deck that is checked every day for proper chemicals.  We have other amenities that are not at other resorts (like individual heated garages), but alas, no swimming pool because the resort is at 9,000+ feet.     Winter weather happens about ten months of the year.  When Val Chatelle was brand new in 1985, we were the best there was in Colorado, but times have changed and our resort has slipped to Silver Crown.


----------



## Miss Marty (Aug 20, 2006)

*Question*

Has anyone seen or stayed in the new  
Orange Lake Country Club River Island
4-bedroom & 4-bath Luxury Penthouse?


----------



## timeos2 (Aug 20, 2006)

*One code for units built over 20 years isn't right*



			
				timetraveler said:
			
		

> When Gold Crown was instituted, the ONLY thing OL had was golf villas.  Like Gary, I own in the west village, so does my brother, as well as other villages.  We stay in the west village every year.  Along with other areas of the resort.



The point is those units may have been GC when they were all there was on site - they were new - but now, if they had a code of their own as they should, they would have to get serious upgrades to keep the GC. So today they are piggy backing off the newer units that most exchange guests don't get to be ranked higher than they should be.  OL is one of the few big resorts that don't have separate codes for the various unit designs. That seems to be a choice made to  help maintain an overall ranking for areas that should be downgraded. It leads to the unexpected and unpleasant surprises mentioned above.  Why risk it?


----------



## gjw007 (Aug 21, 2006)

Marty Giggard said:
			
		

> Has anyone seen or stayed in the new
> Orange Lake Country Club River Island
> 4-bedroom & 4-bath Luxury Penthouse?


No but I have stayed in the 2-bedroom unit.  It is probably the best layout at OLCC as it provides the larger living/kitchen/dining room layout of the West Village unit that I like with the master bedroom and the larger master bathroom of the East/North Village that I like.


----------



## timetraveler (Aug 21, 2006)

I guess Gary and I don't consider it a risk, John.  Or we wouldn't stay in the West village every year.  And now that the golf villas are receiving even higher end furnishings and appliances than are in the tennis villas and North Village and East Village, they are as nice as any other TS property I've stayed at.  

And I'm quite spoiled with regards to Gold Crown.  I have stayed in many resorts that have a gold crown rating, and they have virtually nothing on the property other than the building my unit is in.  

When your (meaning my) standard is the like's of OL, and you go out into the TS world, you feel like.....is this it?   Where's all the stuff????


----------



## tsl (Aug 21, 2006)

*West units*

We were not in the Golf Villas.  We were in the the first row of multi-story units right as you entered the property.  They were dated and you could hear all the traffic noise every night.  The pool was about a 1 block from unit and it had no features except for the broken hot tub.

We did drive over to the newer section and the pools were very nice.  The units looked wonderful.  But again, it was a pain to drive the kids around to the pools.

I am not knocking the West units if they were graded as they truly are and had a separate code so as an exchanger, I knew what I would be getting.  But to look at the website and the reviews about the new units is misleading.  The West is not Gold Crown.  Maybe 20 years ago it was, but I couldn't tell that anything had been done to upgrade that section to the same quality as the rest of the resort.  I have stayed in non-Gold Crown resorts but I researched them on TUG and the web and knew exactly what I was getting.  For those exchanges either the location or the week were more important.  I have never been disappointed and we enjoyed each trip.   The trip to OL was a major disappointment.  I think that is because we were led to believe we would getting a different unit and location.  I had no understanding of how many phases there were at OL and how different they were until we checked in and it was too late.  The other resorts we had visited were much more consistent.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 21, 2006)

You were probably in one of the South Magnolia Court units.  That was our unit assignment as well, unit #2624, on the fifth floor.  A Vacation Guide at RCI was going on and on about how nice the resort was, so I took the exchange, but it was definitely not what I was led to believe, and not GC quality, which I expect in Orlando because why accept anything less?

If you read the thread from last year from above, you will see that those units are not twenty years old.  I was very surprised to find out they were only eight years old when we stayed at OLCC in 2003.  I am very surprised they did not include oversized whirlpools when they built those because the bathrooms are very large, with plenty of room for something that would fit two.  

What unit were you in?


----------



## Jimster (Aug 21, 2006)

*OLCC*

I'm with timetraveler on the activities and facilities at OLCC.  They are certainly better than almost every where else I've been.  The West Village units are older.  That's a given.  There is nothing that can  be said to change that.  They are also bigger in many cases.  The studio I stayed in before I was an owner was bigger than some 2 bedrooms I've been in at other places.  To me, what the West Village lacks in newness is compensated for in convenience to so many activities.  At Vistana you may get an older unit with no corresponding trade off of convenience.

How difficult is this to understand!  If you stay at OLCC you may not get the nicest unit there.  That's because its a huge resort with different phases and some of those units are older.  If this is unacceptable to you, don't go there.  If the unit you own is so much nicer or if there are so many other nicer places in Orlando, GO THERE.  I'm sure your beautiful unit that you keep comparing OLCC to in Minnesota, New Jersey, Orlando or Timbuktu is great at Spring break.  Go there instead.  Or if you just can't stand that there are nicer units at OLCC and you're not in one and the envy of everyone else, then stay at another resort.  No one made you accept OLCC as a trade. Personally, I just like to be there in almost any unit because it is a great place to have a vacation and the activities and facilities are great and I am only going to spend a small part of my time in the unit itself anyway.


----------



## AllenWoodruff (Aug 21, 2006)

I have confirmed a trade into OLCC for June 2008.  I have one 3 bedroom and two 2 bedrooms.  I have read many times on this thread where OL does not accommodate unit location requests.  My question is do you think they will honor my request to have all three of my units close together, preferably in the same building?  If so, which section do you think they would put us.  I am not really that picky, just would prefer to have the family close by.  

If so, how far ahead of time should I make the request.  

Thanks,


----------



## timetraveler (Aug 21, 2006)

AllenWoodruff said:
			
		

> I have confirmed a trade into OLCC for June 2008.  I have one 3 bedroom and two 2 bedrooms.  I have read many times on this thread where OL does not accommodate unit location requests.  My question is do you think they will honor my request to have all three of my units close together, preferably in the same building?  If so, which section do you think they would put us.  I am not really that picky, just would prefer to have the family close by.
> 
> If so, how far ahead of time should I make the request.
> 
> Thanks,



Hi Allen 

Here's what you do.  A couple of weeks before you arrive, call the ressie dept and tell them you have 3 units booked.  Your family will be sharing transportation, and it would make things hard if you were sprinkled thruout the resort.  

Since you have a 3br unit and 2 2br units.....then you could request the tennis villas.  They have both within the same building.   The North Village would be second....but with it being summer break.....owner requests are going to trump you for that area.

The ressie dept is very accomodating regarding keeping families together.  They will do everything possible to keep your 3 units within close proximity!


----------



## Mel (Aug 22, 2006)

tsl said:
			
		

> In fact, the West units standing alone probably don't rank Gold Crown...
> If OL is doing internal points for owners, it seems that the resort recognizes that parts are not desirable.  They should do the same for exchanges.  The West units should be a weak trade while the better truly Gold Crown units should be a tougher trade.  This can't be hard.  Look at Westin.  Everytime they build a new phase, it is a new resort code even when the entire property is similar quality.  If I were an owner at OL and I paid to be in the newer section with more amenities, I would want more trade power than the owner who bought in the lower price less desirable West section.  Is the new OL policy to place the less desirable inventory owners in the newer sections and the exchangers in the West?  If so, doesn't that dilute the trade power for all?  To call all inventory the same at this resort is just not right.  For that reason, I won't trade back to this resort again unless I can ensure placement in the better unit


OLCC does things the same way as most other resorts.  While you like the newere units better, there are many exchangers who would much rather bei in the older units, closer to the main clubhouse or the Golf Courses.  As for Gold Crown status, I've been to plenty of GC resorts that don't come even close to OLCC.  The status is NOT based on individual rooms - look at resorts where the larger units are wonderful, and the smaller units are cramped.  The resort as a whole is still gold crown.  Look at resorts that only give oceanview or high floors to owners, relegating exchangers to lower floors in buildings farther from the beach, with lousy views.

If OLCC consistently put exchangers in the absolute worst units, they might deserve to be dinged - but they don't.  A large percentage of OLCC owners return to the resort, whether using their own weeks or doing internal exchanges.  Those using their own weeks are almost always out into their owned unit if it is available.  Now think about which owners are more likely to use their own units, and which are more likely to exchange.

The original golf villa units were built 20 years ago.  Original owners bought them to use with their families.  Their families are now grown, and they may be more likely to exchange out to travel.  They are far more likely to exchange than owners of new units.

The new units - you've just spent $25,000 on a new River Island unit.  Is it a good value to exchange it?  probably not - you bought it to use it, just like DVC members.  Even without a policy of putting only owners into RI units, those units would rarely be available.  I know a few RI owners, and they plan to use their units the first 3 or 4 years.  Those units that are not yet sold will NOT end up at RCI.  They will be rented to people OLCC thinks might buy a new unit.


----------



## gnipgnop (Aug 25, 2006)

*Vicki*

We have the same situation as Allen.  We are traveling with my two daughters, their husbands and all six grandchildren.  We were assigned 1 - 3 bedroom unit and 1 - 2 bedroom unit.  When you say call the "ressie dept." but........what in the world is the ressie dept.???? about 3 week prior to our visit and ask for the units in the same section.  I will gladly do that but what  section do you think is best for us to ask for?  My grandchildren are ages 9 thru 14.  All swim like fish so pools are important to us.  Incidently, we are going first week of May, 2008.  Thanks for any light you can shed on this for us.


----------



## gjw007 (Aug 25, 2006)

gnipgnop said:
			
		

> We have the same situation as Allen.  We are traveling with my two daughters, their husbands and all six grandchildren.  We were assigned 1 - 3 bedroom unit and 1 - 2 bedroom unit.  When you say call the "ressie dept." but........what in the world is the ressie dept.???? about 3 week prior to our visit and ask for the units in the same section.  I will gladly do that but what  section do you think is best for us to ask for?  My grandchildren are ages 9 thru 14.  All swim like fish so pools are important to us.  Incidently, we are going first week of May, 2008.  Thanks for any light you can shed on this for us.


I would request a Tennis Villa unit as they are right next to the West Village pool complex (as well as the lake and the activities there).  I love the Olympic-size swimming pool at the West Village Clubhouse so if the children love to swim, this might be the best location.  I'm not quite sure what the reservation section is either as I've always called owners services since I am an owner.


----------



## timetraveler (Aug 25, 2006)

gnipgnop said:
			
		

> When you say call the "ressie dept." but........what in the world is the ressie dept.????



Sorry about that.  Internet speed writing.  
Ressie dept=reservation dept.    
Call about 2 weeks before arrival, explaining extended family with multiple units.  And that you want to be placed close to each other.  Since the children love water so much, and that's where the families will be spending the bulk of their time, you'd also like to be placed close to pools.

Have fun, even though it's quite some time before you go.


----------



## Mel (Aug 26, 2006)

timetraveler said:
			
		

> Sorry about that.  Internet speed writing.
> Ressie dept=reservation dept.
> Call about 2 weeks before arrival, explaining extended family with multiple units.  And that you want to be placed close to each other.  Since the children love water so much, and that's where the families will be spending the bulk of their time, you'd also like to be placed close to pools.
> 
> Have fun, even though it's quite some time before you go.


Before you ask for both units together, consider the advantages of having them in different area, if the kids want to try different pools.  The 3BR unit will be Tennis Villas, or one of the newer sections of the resort.  The other unit could be almost anywhere.  I suspect you would have a better chance of the units being together than being in a specific area - the 3BR units in West Village are the end units of the Tennis Villas only, and there are far more 3BR units in the newer areas.


----------



## gnipgnop (Aug 28, 2006)

We were at OLCC in 2004 and stayed in the West Village, 2 BR.  They were not what I consider GC but they were quite acceptable. (at least our unit was)

What are the Tennis Villas like?  I didn't notice that area.  Have they been referbished or are they older like the West Village?


----------



## timetraveler (Aug 28, 2006)

gnipgnop said:
			
		

> We were at OLCC in 2004 and stayed in the West Village, 2 BR.  They were not what I consider GC but they were quite acceptable. (at least our unit was)
> 
> What are the Tennis Villas like?  I didn't notice that area.  Have they been referbished or are they older like the West Village?



They are located within the West Village.  They sit beside the main clubhouse in the West Village. 

4 buildings, they started occupancy in 1998.  They have received soft good refurbishing, they are 6 story buildings.  The end units on each floor of all 4 buildings are 3br units.  They have stairs and elevators.


----------



## gnipgnop (Aug 30, 2006)

Thanks Vicki for the information.  If we do not request units to be together ahead of time and accept seperate units when we arrive ....... do you think it would work for us if we accept the 3 Br unit they assign and then ask that the 2 BR unit be in the same building.  I really want to be by my daughters and grandchildren........but would love to be in one of the new areas this visit.  I know it would really be taking a chance at the last minute but is it worth the risk?


----------



## timetraveler (Aug 30, 2006)

only you ultimately will know whether it's worth the risk.  That's a decision/risk only your family can make.

I personally have taken many trips with extended family.  I have always requested our units be in the same building and was granted that request.  I do realize that as an owner, I'm given priority treatment.   

But, that said,  over the years, I have yet to have a tugger come back and tell me  my advice did not work and their family was scattered thruout the resort.   These people DID notify the reservation dept ahead of time though.


----------



## gnipgnop (Aug 31, 2006)

O-k and thanks.  I'm convinced, I'll call ahead and ask for the units to be at least in the same section and hope they come through for me.


----------



## Jeni (Aug 31, 2006)

We exchanged a 2 BR lock-off, red time, at Kings Creek in Williamsburg, VA, for this trip to Orlando, arriving 8/26 for 1 week.  We exchanged through RCI.  Upon arrival, we were placed in the North Village, unit 3822.  We were happy not to be placed in the West Village, as the amenities there did not appeal to us.  The North Village was perfect for our toddler, with the pools nearby.  We will not return to this resort; too many problems throughout our stay.  We did purchase at Marriott Cypress Harbour a couple of months ago, with trading/stays beginning in 2007, and we look forward to staying there, or returning to the Grande Visita, for future Orlando visits.


----------

